# Hi! I am looking for people/pets for my Photography Project.



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi guys!

My name is Scott and Im a 3rd year Documentary Photography student at University of Wales, Newport. I would love to do my major project about the keeping of exotic pets and would love for as many of you to participate as possible.

The intention is to travel to you (and your animals), have a chat over a cup of tea and then to photograph the animal, the owner and the environment. I would like the project to be as balanced and honest as possible, exploring the relationship that the owner has with their exotic pets (the close bond etc) whilst also asking honest questions about some of the ethical debates that CAN crop up. With your consent the final edit of photographs could potentially feature in a photography publication and in an exhibition. If you want I would also be happy to give you a copy of the photos on disc. 

I think it would be a really worthwhile experience for both parties so I would love for all of you to get in touch. You can message me on here or email me at [email protected]. Of course, if I have been to brief or you have any questions at all, let me know 

Thanks guys and I can't wait to hopefully meet some of you!


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Anybody? Please? Haha.

Id really appreciate it if somebody could at least point me in the right direction.


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

i live near llanybydder if thats not to far  i have a raccoon hed make a gud peace to wright about... hes already been in the news paper :no1:


just drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Not in Wales, but not too far.. you're welcome to come and visit the madhouse if you dare! :lol2:


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Haha thank you very much. I need to look when I would be able to make it to you. Is there any time that would be best for you?


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

I love photography and snakes - so I'd love to help...be good to see how I'm supposed to take pictures.

I only have snakes though (see sig) if you are interested.

I live in Bristol - just by the old Severn bridge.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

scottmartinphotography said:


> Haha thank you very much. I need to look when I would be able to make it to you. Is there any time that would be best for you?


 Who were you talking to? Lol


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

5plusmany - Sorry! I was talking to you!

Bigjim - That is great. I have to go to Bristol at some point in the next few weeks anyway. Maybe even this weekend if that is suitable for you?


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

If your willing to pop down to nottingham your more than welcome to meet my little gang - Freyja and yogi fox. Louie and Lilly skunk and many reptiles.


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Amazing! I am from Nottingham myself and will be home at some point over christmas if you are interested. I will let you know when I am going to be home to arrange it. Thank you!


----------



## snowdrop (Feb 5, 2011)

scottmartinphotography said:


> Amazing! I am from Nottingham myself and will be home at some point over christmas if you are interested. I will let you know when I am going to be home to arrange it. Thank you!


Thats great news! I'm based in Mansfield. If you want to drop me a pm when you have more of an idea when you'll be coming over that would be great and i'll give you my full address. :2thumb:


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am finally getting this project started and in full motion so I was wondering if there was anybody else who would be interested in taking part. I am looking for as varied animals as possible and ideally you will either be in Manchester, Nottingham, South Wales or within a 2 hour train journey of South Wales but if you are not and are interested still please let me know and ill see what I can do! I look forward to hearing from some of you


----------



## Jasper3 (Jan 29, 2013)

Are you a professional photographer..??...actually i am also a professional photogrpaher and this is not only my hobby but my passion and i am making money form this business i am mostly photoshooting of wild and dangerous animals...


----------



## scottmartinphotography (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, I have had a couple of paid jobs but at the moment id consider myself very much a student! Pretty jealous that you have managed to make a living out of your passion. Good work! Ill get there one day I hope. Do you have a link to a website or anything?


----------

